# Shallow Water Customs Tricks Out the NMZ



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to thank Bob and Mark over at Shallow Water Customs for offering their expertise and facility in tricking out the NMZ! Please help me offer out a warm microskiff.com community welcome! 

Stay tuned to this post to see the great products being installed on the NMZ!

Shallow Water Customs are a dealer for Power-Pole, Stealth Charging systems, Deka and Odyssey batteries, and Minnkota trolling motors and accessories. They are an authorized MotorGuide sales and service center.

Shallow Water Customs is your one stop shop for custom wiring, electronics, trolling motors, charging systems, and more. We have years of experience working on micro skiffs, flats, bay, and freshwater boats. We handle anything from engine servicing, to fiberglass repair, custom upholstery and aluminium work.

*Shallow Water Customs*
Bob Reichert or Mark Zorilo
4455 NE 10th Avenue Oakland Park, FL 33334
954-772-1172 ; fax 954-772-1178
[email protected]
shallowwatercustoms.com

Some of the ideas for the NMZ are as follows:


LED lighting for night use
Customs wiring and panel
Install rod storage for Fly rods and spinners
Install Custom Sea Dek kit with engraving
Custom battery setup for troller and house power

Here is just a small sample of their work!

Facility


















Custom Star Board on a Customers Skiff









Lifted









Power Pole


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome :thumbup:

can I have a free powerpole? seriously.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great PP mount [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

coolest power pole mount I have ever seen and I have seen a bunch of 'em. Dang. Has power pole seen that mount?


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

After seeing this post and the link, I had to stop by this shop. I named dropped iMacattack and Microskiff.com.

These guys are a skiff class act. Spent alot of time talking over ideas with me when they could have been working on paying projects. Decided to get a mount similar to the powerpole for my next trolling motor. their custom worked mounts are a machinist work of art!


----------

